# is this crack a deal breaker?



## tankbusterlover (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a custom 20 gallon that I haven't used in years, someone else used it for mice for awhile and they chewed a bunch of the silicone off, so I decided to remove it all and reseal. Well I found a crack underneath in the corner so I was wondering if there's any chance silicone would be enough to make it useable.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would silicone a small piece of plexi over the crack and silicone around the edges of the plexi and water test it but you should be fine. I silicone a piece of plexi over the one end of a 20 that had a crack from top to bottom and I am using it ten years later.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like it is at the bottom so you should be able to add a piece of plexi or glass when you reseal it and probably be fine and look just fine as long as you use substrate. I would give it a good water test though when all done.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Indeed, a glass patch would work for that. I wouldn't use plexiglas because silicone doesn't adhere to it very well. That isn't to say it wouldn't work in this scenario, because the water would be pressing down on it, but, I wouldn't use it.


----------

